# Griggs open June 5th



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a heads up that Team bass Xtreme will be hosting an open at Griggs Res. on June 5th. Entry Fee is $80.00 which includes the big bass pot. Entry forms can be obtained at www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Getting close everyone. This should be a great fun event. We have a pay online option for those who want to pay via credit card or to secure the next spot without mailing in a check. Get that entry fee in to secure your favorite fishing spot before someone else gets there first.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Only a week away. Getting some good interest for this one. Get that entry in and secure a good starting position.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

See everyone in the morning. Water looks good. Up a little but nice and fishable.


----------



## Triton96 (Nov 3, 2009)

great day of fishing yesterday. think the weather scared off alot of people. one of the better days i have seen on griggs in along time


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Yall have any results from it?


----------



## Triton96 (Nov 3, 2009)

We won it and had big bass, Big fish was almost 5 and I had one bigger then that up to the boat that got off. We had 5 fish close to 12 pounds. 

All but 1 team caught there limit, I was culling fish by 8:30 and I am pretty sure alot of others were also. The fish were definatley on


----------

